

Ask HN: Share your C wisdom (a.k.a C programming redux 2010) - FraaJad

I learnt programming with C when I was 16, but today I mostly program in Python.
C is a compact language. Learning the fundamentals of the language itself does not take a lot of time. But, what are the things/libraries/practices a casual C programmer like me should know to be productive and "safe".<p>For example, I recently came across bstrlib (better string library) while reading mongrel2 source code. Are there any other libraries that are "a no-brainer", "use it all the time"?
======
swanson
uthash - <http://uthash.sourceforge.net/>

Dead simple hash data structure, just drop the header file into your project.
I used this for almost every C project I did in school (outside of data
structures).

~~~
FraaJad
that looks quite nice. Thanks!

